
The Emotionally Fit Founder, Part One: What Is Emotional Fitness? - tmyknze
https://medium.com/@dremilyanhalt/the-emotionally-fit-founder-part-one-what-is-emotional-fitness-628fceaac145#.rzjhugs6y
======
tmyknze
I like where this series is going...mainly around the thesis that a healthy
founder creates a healthy culture.

